# Try these stand-bys before posting...



## Doonz

Welcome to the boards...hope you stick around.

When troubleshooting and system (PC related -MAC users feel free to add on) here are some things to try --not meant to offend anyone 

1. Shut the system down get a drink and try it again...S*(t happens ...why who knows but sometimes a nice nap might be all you and your system need to resolve it...what? Are there aliens, sea monsters and locks on 7-11's...thing go wrong!!

2. RTFM -take 2 seconds and skim the book that came with the software/hardware.... chances are the problems are not new to your computer and they might have anticipated and put it in say ...the troubleshooting section

3. Check your connections....yes I know you checked them but please one more time just to make us happy....unplug and replug the item in...A loose connection will wreck havoc on your system and your mind trying to fix it...is the switch that gives the outlet power...ON

4. Program acts up --uninstall it...then reinstall it...take your time...this isn’t a race pay attention to the screens that flash by. Don’t just delete them, most programs (all that are windows certified) will have an uninstall feature in the program group or in add remove programs....if it is not there then it is not approved under windows (M$) any way

5. Check the MFG website...check it every day while the problem exists...others have your problem and companies put updates and patches out to fix them...not there today try tomorrow or two days form now...you never know

6. Pay attention to when the problem started...document document document....if you can narrow it down to an install or a crash...the solution will be 1000 times easier

7. You paid for a system you have the right to have it work...call your MFG and see if they can help...understand they are reading form queue cards (most of the time) but can be lifesavers

8. There is a NEED for ANTI_VIRUS software...it is not a $$ making scam...viruses are real...the damage they do is real and the time spent fixing them is expensive...buy it-update it and USE it...also grab Adaware from www.Lavasoft.com -you would be surprised what’s on your system

9. System maintenance is not a dream... like your car ...you use it... it needs attention...run scan disk...defrag...scan for viruses...and more...not sure what to do...post away we will help

10. Try entering your problem into your favorite search engine (for most that’s www.google.com or for me its www.dogpile.com) you’ll be surprised of the information that is out there...

11.There are problems...things go wrong...they can be fixed...These are just some quick and basic ideas...I am sure others will add there wisdom and knowledge...Welcome to the board ...Feel free to post...have a problem feel free to post.... specially if the above 10 steps don’t help....if they do then post here if you know the answer feel free to post...there is allot of knowledgeable and talented people on this board but 1 more wont hurt...Want to say HI ...you got it...feel free to POST (in the SPA ) 



To my fellow posters...I if I didn’t put you to sleep instead of typing the same solution to the same problems in different threads send people to this thread and the following replies....then when the basics are out of the way we can get down to the real problems


----------



## Jason

bump


----------



## Doonz

Written another way....

Possessed PC

Find out how to diagnose your PC's problem before calling tech support.
Watch today at 5 p.m. and tomorrow at 2 p.m. Eastern.

By Martin Sargent
Printer-friendly format
Email this story 

Computers do strange things. Sometimes a computer stops working properly for no good reason. You'd swear it's possessed. When a possessed PC starts troubling you, don't panic. Today we'll show you how to exorcise many of those bugs yourself, without running to tech support. 


First, clear your head. There are few things as frustrating as a PC that acts kooky for no reason. In order to troubleshoot effectively, you must be calm so you can think the problem through and apply levelheaded deductive reasoning. Deep breaths, good thoughts. 



Deductive reasoning 
Look for evidence and start a process of elimination. If, for example, your monitor all of a sudden stops displaying properly, you can probably rule out the hard drive and the processor. Your targets will be the monitor and its cabling, and the video card and its software drivers. 



Simple stuff 
Check the simple stuff first. Ensure that all your cables are attached firmly and correctly. Look for signs of damage to cables or connectors such as bent pins. 



Scan for viruses 
Viruses are evil little devil spawn that can enter your system unbeknownst to you and wreak havoc. If your system starts acting screwy, scan for viruses using antivirus software. We suggest Norton AntiVirus. Remember, don't open email attachments. That's like inviting a vampire into your house. 



What's changed recently? 
What have you done to your system lately? Anytime you install new hardware or software, you change the state of your system. It's like taking a new medication -- it can fix a problem but also cause side effects and conflict with other medications you've been taking for a while. 

Try uninstalling stuff you've recently added, one at a time, and see if the problem goes away. If your system is loaded with software and peripherals you rarely ever use, get rid of them. A spartan system always runs best. 



Check the company's website 
If a certain piece of software or hardware starts acting funny or doesn't work at all when you first start using it, check the manufacturer's website. There may be software patches or driver updates available for download. 


Also, check the frequently asked questions (FAQ) section to see if there are known problems with the product when used with certain system configurations or in congress with other products. You can also consult the newsgroups to see if other users have experienced the same problem and figured out ways to fix it. 



Try a troubleshooting application 
Though I've never had great success with them, you might want to try using a troubleshooting application to identify the culprit. Symantec's Norton Utilities is a set of well-regarded diagnostic tools. 



Read the manuals 
Few people read manuals. Manuals are boring and you're eager to try out your new software or hardware as soon as you get it home from the store. Big mistake. Manuals typically contain troubleshooting tips for common problems. 


Help files are even easier to use than manuals because you can search specific problems by keyword. Use them. 



Start fresh 
When all else fails -- including calling tech support -- you might consider reinstalling Windows.


----------



## Pseudocyber

Techies do these. Real users pick up the phone ...


----------



## Doonz

Just trying to give the newbies a place to sart...newbies that do these become techies...


----------



## Pseudocyber

I would also add ...

Before you install software, perform a system backup. What? You don't backup? Ok. Instead of buying that $1000 monitor, go buy a decent tape drive and do system backups.

Related note - I turned on my iPaq (Compaq PDA) yesterday and everything was GONE. Ok, it had been a while, but the battery still had a charge! Guess what I did! I restored EVERYTHING from a backup. Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## TheTechIsIn

Backup?? Whats that ... Id rather just plug along in a state of happy bliss until the moment when my systems HD crashes .... then I'll freak out, come here and not accept "to bad" as an answer to my frantic questions on what I can do............  :bandit:


----------



## Pseudocyber

I guess you could also say, "kiss your ... data ... goodbye!" 

When will your computer crash? Right before you hit save and after you've typed 20 pages for your term paper ... :reaper: 

Side note, another thing that will cause data loss - short people in the house. One time my 2 year old daughter walked up and turned off my computer, as I was using it!!!


----------



## batty_professor

$20,000 in test equipment, to this day will not replace a good visual inspection. Be it hardware or software, use your eyes and ears, and some common sense to follow through a process of ellimination.


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Try these stand bys before posting...*

When you suddenly notice that your PC is running real slow at start up .. DRAG N DROP everything from the STARTUP Folder (found by START> PROGRAMS > STARTUP) into the column immediately behind it. Then do a restart of your PC / Laptop. You can eliminate programs in the STARTUP from causing your delays.
also check whether your PC is busy indexing "behind the scenes". right click on your drive or partition, select properties and uncheck the box marked indexing, apply to all folders and subfolders.


----------

